# Agustin Anievas



## Animato

Some of you hopefully know the American Pianist Agustin Anievas.
I have got some records of his interpretations, which I like very much.

My problem: I do not know how to pronounce his name. Could you please help me?
How do I pronounce "Agustin Anievas" ?

thanks a lot !


----------



## Animato

nobody is replying - I really don't know how to pronounce this name "Agustin Anievas": do you pronounce it in an english way or in a spanish way? (the last name f.e.: A-'ny-va or A-nee-'a-va ? or totally different?)


----------



## stevens

I pronounce it in a spanish way. -The name looks spanish (or portuguise?)


----------



## Animato

thank you stevens. I think Agustin Anievas is of mexican/american origin. He was quite famous in the 70 of the last century.


----------



## stevens

Yes, I know. He is a magnificent pianist. I heard him playing the Paganini etydes by Liszt. Breathtaking!


----------



## Radames

In "The Well-tempered Announcer: A Pronunciation Guide to Classical Music" it says his name is pronounced ah-goo-steen ah-nyeh-vahs.

http://books.google.com/books/about/The_Well_tempered_Announcer.html?id=I4pLZRdbZqsC


----------



## JACE

Radames said:


> In "The Well-tempered Announcer: A Pronunciation Guide to Classical Music" it says his name is pronounced ah-goo-steen ah-nyeh-vahs.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books/about/The_Well_tempered_Announcer.html?id=I4pLZRdbZqsC


Didn't know a book like this existed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Radames

More engineers who work at stations should read it - I hear them butcher so many names in the late night hours when there is no real announcer around.


----------



## Animato

Radames said:


> In "The Well-tempered Announcer: A Pronunciation Guide to Classical Music" it says his name is pronounced ah-goo-steen ah-nyeh-vahs.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books/about/The_Well_tempered_Announcer.html?id=I4pLZRdbZqsC


Thank you Radames, that really helps me!


----------

